# school makes me sick



## MirandaButera (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm tired of feeling anxious everyday. I want to drop out but I know It's wrong. Don't know what to do anymore. It makes me feel sick every time I think about going there, makes me so nervous and cause me effects like nausea and panic attacks. I just want to kill myself. I don't feel like doing this anymore, I had been trying to stay strong for long time but I feel like I'm going insane, like losing my mind. I'm tired of being a problem for my parents, they are so disappointing of me but I cannot help myself, I would like to get good grades and be the perfect daughter but I just can't. :crying:


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well you're almost done with this year. I suggest you stay in school. You're being exposed to your fears and that's important. Many people have been living in a black hole and they're dealing with the consequences right now. Thank goodness high school doesn't last forever. Stick to it until you graduate. I don't know if the students are giving you a hard time. You didn't mention that in your thread. So I'm going to assume that you're not getting bullied.


----------



## luckeyboy (Jan 31, 2016)

Dont drop out school will end someday no matter how bad its
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

2 more years selena


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

I think part of your problem is you are suffering from the "curse of the good girl". From your post, it seems like you expect yourself to be the perfect daughter with good grades (and probably other high standards you've set for yourself) and since you don't belong in that "perfect daughter with good grades" group, it sounds like you want to give up. 

While most people will urge you to struggle on, I won't. 
Mainly because that's for you to ultimately decide. 

Instead, why don't you give up on being a perfect daughter with good grades. These impossible standards you set for yourself will only make you more anxious and will continue to wonder why you can't meet up to them. Instead, focus on what you need: taking breaks, relaxing with friends, etc. Talk to your parents and ask them what they expect of you and have a discussion about your current state. You don't have to tell them everything, just let them know you're not feeling 100% like you could be. Maybe they have some advice that could help, maybe they don't.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Trust me, I know just how ****ty school can be. When I was your age, school was unbearable for me too. I was somewhat suicidal, constantly anxious, and depressed. Mental breakdowns & panic attacks were frequent events that were complete with nausea and uncontrollable crying.

Two years on, things are better. Yeah, school still sucks, though it _has_ gotten better, and this can be the case for you as well. To use a cliche, it _will _get better. Once you hit rock bottom, the only way to go is up.

You need to stop focusing on being the 'perfect daughter'. To use another cliche, nobody is perfect. Trying to be 'perfect' is pointless and will inevitably aim in disappointment at the very least. When you feel like ****, you have to help yourself. Tell your parents how you feel about school. See the school counselor(s). Talk to people in general that you feel you can trust. I'd also suggest possibly seeing a doctor and/or a psychiatrist.


----------



## WishYouWereBeer (Apr 3, 2016)

College is better, trust me. I've been there, and I almost dropped out 3 months before end, but I didn't, mostly because of my mom who was trying so hard to make me feel better and to help me get through with it. I know how it feels, most of us does. I didn't eat anything before or during school so I don't puke and I didn't eat after school because I felt sick for almost 3 hours later. Just stay strong, you can finish it, don't let crowds and people there, mostly fake people, discourage you.


----------

